# Octopussy?



## granfire (Nov 25, 2011)

Just watched the opening, mesmerized...

i think it must possibly be one of the worst Bond openings...

And the not so veiled sexism is truly amusing. 
:lfao:


----------



## Sukerkin (Nov 25, 2011)

:grins:  You can't just throw that out there with no supporting video evidence, *Gran* :lol:.  I seem to recall that Octopussy had Maud Adams in it didn't it?  Classy and beautiful lady :nods:.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Nov 25, 2011)

Timothy Dalton was the only true Bond. Ha Ha


----------

